# new decoy enhancer?



## HunterAndSteelersFan10101 (Nov 18, 2007)

My friend told me about an article in field and stream about using 2 liter bottles painted black or brown, or whatever like a duck. then you put it away from where you want them to land (like probably upwind and mix them in your decoys. has anyone tried that and does it work for goose spreads also?


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

i use old clorox bleach jugs with a stake drilled thru them for snow geese, just adds to your spread. never heard of it for ducks tho, interesting none the less


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

The point?

Never heard of this enlighten me!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

People used to do this for divers a lot. Just paint milk or bleach jugs black and leave some white showing and use them for decoys. If your in the right spot, it can work. With as much pressure as most birds get now days though, I don't think it would work very well on mallards or geese. But then again, you won't know till you try, I don't want to fully shoot the idea down.


----------



## Dan189 (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds like field and stream doing their best to keep ducks and geese safe from hunters. I'm sure the only thing that will happen is birds flaring like mad. If you end up trying it don't forget to inform us.

Dan


----------



## dacaller (Feb 6, 2007)

As a kid growing up on the Illinois river we used them behind our blind to add numbers. Never once had any issues of ducks flaring. 
Last season I hunted with some fella's in Kentucky and they had several put out in thier spread. They have alot of high flying ducks coming through the area and the ducks can see the bottles alot better from high altitudes. 
I will say I have never seen ducks locked up so high before then. 
So don't be afraid to try it.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

My .02... If the birds want to be there, they WILL be there.

When I started goos hunting with my dad, (when lead was legal) the decoy spread was a perm. spread around a goose pit. The decoys were hand made silos and tire decoys with silo heads. There were many days when the group limited out.


----------



## rivertonducker (Jan 27, 2008)

When i was in jr high thats all i had to use for decoys were 2 litter pop bottles i had a dozen of them on a pond along the missouri river in south west iowa i hid in the willows and had a 20 gauge single shot ithica lever action.I shot a lot of ducks back then brings back the memories the worked for me


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Anything black can be seen at a much greater distance. That is why a lot of guys put black duck decoys in there spread even though there are none in their area. Check out how much further you can see black flocking instead of paint on your goose decoy heads. It does work.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

no way that will work
you HAVE to use avery decoys they are REALISTIC! :withstupid:


----------



## markauss1187 (Jan 31, 2008)

It is the poor mans decoy spread and it does work. I do however agree that ducks seem to be alot more wary these days. If it is going to work anywhere Nodak is a good place to try it with lots of young birds, we don't get to many uneducated ducks in central Illinois, so probably not to effective here anymore.


----------

